# We lost our boy Scooter



## IN101 (Jul 21, 2000)

Scooter had DM and was diagnosed in November. He showed symptoms early on and progressed fast. He had lost the use of his left rear leg a couple weeks ago and on Saturday he couldn't get up. We got up to feed and he was in his kennel shaking and wouldn't (or couldn't) get up. He showed no interest in eating not even a treat that he loved. We knew it was time. He was scared and he gave us that look like "help me" and we answered him and he no longer is suffering dragging his leg and as of Sat both legs. He didn't deserve that and I couldn't watch him like that. We will miss him terribly and I want him back in his early years again, but that doesn't happen. He was such a good boy! RIP Scooter May 13, 2000---March 21, 2009


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

My heart is crying for you. HUGS

We lost our beloved Kizzie in Oct.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

9 years is too young!

God Bless.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry.
Not fair to any dog to get these nasty diseases.

My heart goes out to you


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm deeply sorry for your loss. I know how it feels.







Scooter


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry, I can feel your pain, it is so hard








R.I.P Scooter


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

So sorry to read of your loss. Glad that you were strong and could "help him" when he told you it was time. We always think of our boys "waiting at the bridge" all running and playing as they could in their youth. Your Scooter is probably having fun chasing them around right now. Our first boy Max was dianosed with DM when he was 9 and it progressed fast also where within 5 months he could no longer walk and we had to say goodbye. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry. I understand how awful it feels. Poor boy.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

i'm very sorry for your tremendous loss


----------



## IN101 (Jul 21, 2000)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts. I really appreciate it and I am feeling a wee bit better today thank goodness. I know we did the right thing and that helps me cope. We miss him terribly and there is an empty space here now that Scooter used to fill.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP, Scooter. What a special boy - now running free at the bridge.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry that you lost your dear Scooter, DM is such a devastating disease. My condolences to you and all who loved him.







Rest in Peace Scooter, Run free at the Bridge.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your boy, Scooter. I am glad you freed him from his pain and hope you will take comfort in all of the wonderful memories you shared. 

Take good care,


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories of Scooter.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about poor Scooter. Rest in peace and run pain free, sweet little boy. "angel:


----------

